# Cannondale Fatty 70 Cartridge (überholt)



## Jekyll1000 (14. September 2011)

Startpreis: *59.- â¬* (FÃ¼r das Neuteil bezahlt Ihr bei www.eighty-aid.com: 138.- â¬ + 41.- â¬)

Info: http://www.hood.de/0043002698.htm


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. September 2011)

*VERKAUFT !*

Habe aber noch andere Bike-Teile: KLICK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

